# NJ VDC Status



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Update, Nov 7 AM:*
The NJ VDC has reopened.

*Update, Nov 5 PM:*

NJ VDC is still closed tomorrow

*Update, Nov 4 PM:*

NJ VDC is still closed, but other BMW offices have reopened.

*Update, Nov 1 PM:*

- Jersey City Vehicle Distribution Center

***8226; These facilities are still without power and will continue toremain closed, Friday, November 2. Utilities are working to restore power, however, they are unable to determine when power will return due to the widespread affects of the storm.

Important to note - some cars are headed to Baltimore. The Baltimore VDC IS up and running:

- Baltimore Vehicle Distribution Center

***8226; These facilities are open and fully operational.

*Update, Oct 31 PM:*

Jersey City Vehicle Distribution Center

***8226;These facilities are still without power and will continue toremain closed, Thursday, November 1. Utilities are working to restore power, however, they are unable to determine when power will return due to the widespread affects of the storm.

*Oct 31 AM:*

Jersey City Vehicle Distribution Center
***8226; These facilities are currently without power and will remain
closed, Wednesday, October 31. Utilities are working to restore
power, however, they are unable to determine when power will return
due to the widespread affects of the storm.


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

I think the worse news is that the port had over 6 feet of water covering the entire VPC area. Obviously not all spots had the same height, but unless cars were moved or indoors there are issues for sure. Check out the Fiskers on the same port.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

MonkeyCMonkeyDo said:


> I think the worse news is that the port had over 6 feet of water covering the entire VPC area. Obviously not all spots had the same height, but unless cars were moved or indoors there are issues for sure. Check out the Fiskers on the same port.


Oh my God. That's insane. Although, I wonder if the Fiskers caught on fire as a result of electrical arcing? Either way, not good.

If that's what BMW's VDC looks like, I would almost expect them to keep the incoming cars on the boat down to Brunswick and process everything there.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

Jersey City Vehicle Distribution Center 

These facilities are still without power and will continue toremain closed, Thursday, November 1. Utilities are working to restore power, however, they are unable to determine when power will return due to the widespread affects of the storm.


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> Oh my God. That's insane. Although, I wonder if the Fiskers caught on fire as a result of electrical arcing? Either way, not good.
> 
> If that's what BMW's VDC looks like, I would almost expect them to keep the incoming cars on the boat down to Brunswick and process everything there.


They think it is the same battery problem that plagued them earlier with the cars randomly catching on fire. The battery company is out of business now. No wonder. The thing I am worried about is the amount of water needed to soak the battery was alot which means the port was completely covered in water.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

> - Jersey City Vehicle Distribution Center
> 
> ***8226; These facilities are still without power and will continue toremain closed, Friday, November 2. Utilities are working to restore power, however, they are unable to determine when power will return due to the widespread affects of the storm.


Important to note - some cars are headed to Baltimore. The Baltimore VDC IS up and running:



> - Baltimore Vehicle Distribution Center
> 
> ***8226; These facilities are open and fully operational.


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

My car is on the Independence II and headed to Balmer due in on the 6th of Nov.


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> Important to note - some cars are headed to Baltimore. The Baltimore VDC IS up and running:


Having just talked to the ED folks, they are redirecting ALL ships to Baltimore until they have power back at the NJ port/VPC.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

danmiami said:


> Having just talked to the ED folks, they are redirecting ALL ships to Baltimore until they have power back at the NJ port/VPC.


That makes sense, however my friend has a car on the Aida which still appears to be headed to NY. I imagine they will change it soon though.


----------



## danmiami (Jul 26, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> That makes sense, however my friend has a car on the Aida which still appears to be headed to NY. I imagine they will change it soon though.


I would say, if he wants to talk to them himself, the direct toll free number for the ED folks is 800-932-0831... they are right there in NJ and I actually had a little discussion about the damage, relating to hurricanes hitting here in Miami, etc. before asking my question. They are not up to full staffing - it's being run by those that can come into work. I wouldn't be surprised if the ship just bypasses NJ and goes to Baltimore without an update to the itinerary on the web site.


----------



## itsmeAnuj (Aug 26, 2012)

Power is slowly coming back to areas in North NJ. I got my power back Saturday morning while a friend who lost power was scheduled for 9/9 but they restored it early yesterday. Now if only the subways in Manhattan were 100% again!


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

What about flooding? Did the NJ Port/VDC lose any cars due to flooding?


----------



## Loganradio (May 7, 2012)

The NJ VDC was still without power yesterday, but I got word from my dealer that they are getting ready to ship my car. I should hear by end of day its new ETA in State College, PA.


----------



## brianns929 (Sep 11, 2012)

new jersey vdc just got their power this morning and they haven't had any damage reports so far 

i'm calling ma CA later today to see the status of my vehicle


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

The NJ VDC has reopened as of this morning.


----------



## kqf30 (Aug 12, 2012)

Interesting.

Spoke to Port Jersey BMW VDC Thursday morning, and they said no BMW vehicles at this facility were damaged during hurricane Sandy. They lost power but it's been restored. And so they are starting to release the vehicles for transport to local dealership.


----------



## brianns929 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just had a conversation with my CA

So new jersey vdc is sending cars to Maryland vdc to get preped..

No idea how much longer it would take..


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

brianns929 said:


> Just had a conversation with my CA
> 
> So new jersey vdc is sending cars to Maryland vdc to get preped..
> 
> No idea how much longer it would take..


I think (hope) they have it backwards - a load of cars got received in Baltimore but are now en route to NJ


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> I think (hope) they have it backwards - a load of cars got received in Baltimore but are now en route to NJ


That would make sense depending on what ship your car is on. The Aida docked in NY today. I am not sure if BMWs will be unloaded in NY as the ship also added a Baltimore mid voayage right after Sandy swept through. :dunno:


----------



## brianns929 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ma CA was wrong. Yay 

Ma car is on da truck and will be here within 2 - 3 days


----------

